# LedLenser NEO Review



## radiopej (Sep 5, 2014)

I won a LedLenser NEO in a Facebook competition. I looked around CPF briefly and didn't see any reviews, so I'll add a little one. Sorry, no beamshots.
I'm not a massive LedLenser fan when it comes to their handheld torches, but their headlamps are usually pretty good.

*Manufacturer's Specifications*
Output: 90 lm (High) 20 lm (Low) 20 lm (Blinking)
Runtime: 10 h (High) 40 h (Low) 100 h ( Blinking)
Distance: 10 m
Batteries: 3 x AAA 
Weight (without batteries): 54 g
Weight (with batteries): 90 g
Waterproof rating: IPX4 (Splash Resistant)

*Selling Points*
16:9 reflector illuminates your range of vision.
Nice and light weight unit.

*Packaging*
Comes in a small cardboard box, with the front housing and emitter poking out (but covered by transparent plastic). The idea is so that people can turn it on and see the beam, but I don't like this idea as people could have been playing with it.
Still, nice and compact.







*Physical*
The whole headlamp is made of plastic and rubber, outside of the strap. This makes it light-weight and also helps with splash resistance.
You have the front emitter housing which also houses the single control switch. The emitter is almost a mule, but has a rather clever reflector that throws out a rectangular beam to illuminate more or less the range your eyes see.






This emitter housing is connected to the battery back at the back of the strap via a spiral cable. This spiral allows for it to stretch and accommodate the expansion of the strap for larger heads.






The battery pack is essentially a plastic carrier sheathed inside rubber. This light can't be submerged, so you're restricted to land sports.






The head strap is a bit thinner than I would like, but it's decent. The strap is adjustable and also has 2 plastic cable keepers for that spiral cable.
The headlamp sits securely, although it feels a bit tight to me. I seem to get a slight headache wearing it, but I'm not really used to headlamps.
*
User Interface*
One push button controls everything. Changing modes is done by pushing in relatively quick succession. After a short delay, any push turns it off.
If you push it once, the front light turns on at 90 lumens. Push it again and the front light remains on, but a red LED on the back starts blinking. Push again and you get 20 lumens while the back light blinks. One more push and the front light starts blinking at 20 lumens while the back light blinks. Another push returns it to off.
*
Beam*
Sorry, no beamshots. While it's very useful in real life, I couldn't catch the beam in photos.
Basically, it illuminates things within your viewing angle. I've used my Atom AL as a headlamp before. This has a much more useful beam shape - you actually forget you've got a light on your head because whatever you happen to look at is illuminated. It's not daylight level or anything, but it's a nice level that is perfect for joggers and such - the target market. I could see comfortably at around 8 metres.
The beam was pretty clean - no majorly noticeable artifacts, although at one point I thought I saw the LED shape.
The light uses PWM - even on high. It's not really noticeable on high in use, but on medium it can be a little annoying. I'd expect people running and skating to notice it. Then again, I was looking for it.

*Overall*
Overall, I think it's a decent light. The PWM is a bit annoying and it feels a bit tight to wear, but the 16:9 reflector is great. The construction is solid, but feels a bit cheap due to the plastic (although that plastic is why it's so nicely light-weight). I don't think CPF users will be overly impressed with it outside of the awesome reflector, but as a minimalist, light-weight headlamp for occasional use this is a great option.

Edit: I've since taken it camping. It worked perfectly - I could see wherever I was going and kept forgetting I had it on. With 10 hours on high and 40 hours on low it was perfect for just leaving it on and doing what I wanted to do without changing batteries.


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for the review. Nicely done.


----------



## kj75 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for your impressions!

So the red light has only a blink mode?


----------



## radiopej (Sep 9, 2014)

Cheers.

I'm pretty sure that was the case. I'll doublecheck when I get home


----------



## radiopej (Sep 9, 2014)

Yep, only blinks


----------



## kj75 (Sep 9, 2014)

radiopej said:


> Yep, only blinks



Thanks. Would give one to my son when cycling to school....Hope the red light is visible..


----------



## radiopej (Sep 9, 2014)

The beam shape would be great for that.

In actual dark, I'd say the blinking would be visible. However, not sure how it would hold up while headlights illuminate. Will see if a housemate can check.


----------

